# Ooops. I Have Been Negligent!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I never even posted a waiting thread for Ditza, let alone a birth announcement. We were all in a haze from all the kids we'd had a few days earlier 

How DO you folks with big farms do it?????????

Ditza blessed us with buck/doe twins. The little guy was born with his tongue stuck out. He seemed huge to me, so I figured it would just be a single - Ditza never did get all that big this time 'round. (My judgement may have been tainted by the fact that the babies born just 4 days before were all Nigerians and minis.)

I tried bouncing her and couldn't feel anything, so I got a baby bottle and started to milk her to get the little guy some colostrum when *BAM* Ditza spun in a circle and dropped a beautiful doe at my feet! She wasn't as big as her brother, but she was still pretty big!

Everyone is strong and healthy and happy!

Here's Chucky and Trixie. Chucky is the gorgeous brown and white one. Trixie is the delicate cream and white one.

Happily, Chucky is already sold and will picked up as a bottle baby at the end of this month. :-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My heart is melting!

I'm glad you are so far away, or I'd be sneaking over all the time to "babysit"!!!

Are they ok for selenium, do you think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

mariarose said:


> My heart is melting!
> 
> I'm glad you are so far away, or I'd be sneaking over all the time to "babysit"!!!
> 
> Are they ok for selenium, do you think?


They're fine right now. Thanks for asking. I just don't want to get behind.

Copper is my big problem right now. The babies are fine, but my adult does are pretty rough looking.


----------

